# Telecom/Low voltage Estimating



## fish320 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi all,

I am looking to gain some knowledge on telecom estimating. Does anyone know of any places that offer a class/training, preferrably online? Are there any books out there for telecom estimating? I'm having some trouble finding stuff on the internet for this so any help is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Not to sound like a smart A$$, but there are no short cuts in construction, or any other field for that matter. I got most of my education from the School of Hardnocks. Others have attained outstanding educations from the College of Hard Nocks or the University of Hardnocks.

Get hooked up with someone in the trade. Learn it, then learn some more. The business end is just as important as the trade end. Best not to stop learning.


----------



## fish320 (Nov 30, 2010)

I appreciate the honesty Griz. And, i understand most of what is learned in construction is through the school of hardnocks. I don't have the time/capability to get in with someone i know which is why i am looking for something i can use to build a foundation, whether it be a class or a book. Any suggestions out there?

The website i did find as far as a basic knowledge was telecomwebcentral.com and teracom.com. I am interested in this but I wanted to gear my learning towards more of the estimating part of telecom.

Thanks!


----------

